# Holistic Health Extension Little Bites?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

Getting prepared for a new one soon, hopefully

Anyone have a dog on this food? If so do they like it?

http://holistichealthextension.com/product...oductID=1000022

Only one store, 40 min from here, carries it.


Also, is it ok to just feed dry food? My Westie only got dry. She never had any trouble with her teath and I think it was because of the dry food only.

TIA!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

This is what I fed my fluffs for the first couple months, till they were almost done teething, because the kibble is really small and it was easier for them to eat. I have never seen another kibble so small. The problem when they were through teething is that they wouldn't even chew the kibble since it was so small they just swallowed it a lot of the time so I switched. I'm not sure how much they liked it though, I think it was more of a 'this is all were getting so we better eat it' because once I switched foods Ellie chowed like I have never seen her before and I tried putting that food down again about a month after I switched since I had extra but she wouldn't touch it.


----------

